# Spin indexer



## Scruffy (Nov 14, 2017)

I’ve never posted a project, so here go’s .i was given this index a few years ago and use it ocaissonaly , it uses Jacobs rubber flex collets which I have from 1/16 to 1 3/8 ths.
The index plate only has 6 divisions , so i’m Going to make one with 24 divisions, I think
Here’s my start.thanks Ron
Ps I think some one used pieces and parts to make this. Look at the welds. I can’t find any markings on it


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 14, 2017)

Going thru a bucket of horizontal mill cutters I found these gear cutters. Looks like it fits the profile of the notches perfect.
Thanks ron


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 14, 2017)

it is looking like this will be a good project to watch!


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Nov 15, 2017)

I agree with Ulma Doc.  This looks like a fun project!


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 3, 2017)

I kept for getting to take pictures here are the ones I rembered. After turning the step and od. I parted it off then drilled the center to use a boring bar to get finished I’d.
Then I turned a mandrell to chuck in a super spacer. Threaded the arbor to fit a nut I had. Could’nt Get it to fit. Left hand threaded nut. Oh well turn down to 1 inch and start again.
Mounted in the super spacer on the mill l tried using a gear cutter, all I got was a lot of noise, so turn the spacer the other way and used a 3/16 end Mill and it worked great.  The green stuff on the threads is scotch Brite pad did’nt help it fit a left handed nut
Thanks Ron


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 3, 2017)

More pictures


----------

